# Is there much hope for people who have had this for years?



## kiki (Mar 20, 2012)

I've had chronic, 24/7 derealization for five years now. I have no idea what caused it, I had never taken drugs or anything but I did have some episodes of it as a child. When it first began I didn't know the word for it, but I did things I've seen recommended here without knowing. I dropped out of everything, distracted myself like mad and then stayed like that until this year. Ignoring it didn't work, waiting for it to just vanish on its own didn't work, never focusing on it and pretending it isn't there hasn't done a thing. It's only getting worse as time progresses. So what am I meant to do? I'm not just saying that for the sake of it, it's an actual question. I'm willing to give anything a try, but I can't really find much other than 'ignore, accept, distract' etc.

The two other things I can think to try is a specialized diet (like gluten-free) or a supplement program. Is there anything else that I could try? Has anybody here who had this for years ever recovered? Should I look into getting an MRI or something? Sorry to sound so negative, but I'm so over feeling like this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

Id get all sorts of medical tests done just in case.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would look into supplements, medication, exercise. I have had dp for more than 2 years now and refuse to be stuck like this. I have lost almost everything. My job, money, girlfriend, etc. But just keep going no matter what the cost. I have done just about everything to try and get better and will keep on doing that until I am.


----------



## kiki (Mar 20, 2012)

Tommy said:


> I would look into supplements, medication, exercise. I have had dp for more than 2 years now and refuse to be stuck like this. I have lost almost everything. My job, money, girlfriend, etc. But just keep going no matter what the cost. I have done just about everything to try and get better and will keep on doing that until I am.


Since the start of the year I've started doing daily exercise and I've cleaned up my diet, and I hope that it'll help with this. Either way it can't hurt to persist with. What sort of medication do you think I should look into?

Also I'm sorry to hear that, I know the feeling. This hit at the worst time, and as a result I'm now uneducated, pretty much housebound and my future is completely wrecked. This thing has ruined my life. Good luck with the future, I hope you do recover.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2012)

I would get checked for Lymes Disease because i know that can cause dp/dr. I would get an EEG too and an MRI or catscan.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

A ct isn't going to show anything.....

Have you tried therapy? You didn't say. Also get into mindfulness. It can be like magic. While you're getting all the medical tests I would be worth being also evaluated for a trauma history, you may or may not have one but it's important to know, one more thing to rule out


----------



## cbeck (Feb 8, 2008)

kiki said:


> I've had chronic, 24/7 derealization for five years now. I have no idea what caused it, I had never taken drugs or anything but I did have some episodes of it as a child. When it first began I didn't know the word for it, but I did things I've seen recommended here without knowing. I dropped out of everything, distracted myself like mad and then stayed like that until this year. Ignoring it didn't work, waiting for it to just vanish on its own didn't work, never focusing on it and pretending it isn't there hasn't done a thing. It's only getting worse as time progresses. So what am I meant to do? I'm not just saying that for the sake of it, it's an actual question. I'm willing to give anything a try, but I can't really find much other than 'ignore, accept, distract' etc.
> 
> The two other things I can think to try is a specialized diet (like gluten-free) or a supplement program. Is there anything else that I could try? Has anybody here who had this for years ever recovered? Should I look into getting an MRI or something? Sorry to sound so negative, but I'm so over feeling like this.


Get MRI, EEG just to rule out anything neuro. Also as Tommy stated if you are in a Lyme area get tested by Western Blot, Igenex is a good lab. Elisa test miss 60-70% of Lyme, especially after you had it this long.


----------



## kiki (Mar 20, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> A ct isn't going to show anything.....
> 
> Have you tried therapy? You didn't say. Also get into mindfulness. It can be like magic. While you're getting all the medical tests I would be worth being also evaluated for a trauma history, you may or may not have one but it's important to know, one more thing to rule out


Yes, but it didn't help at all and the person ended up discharging me.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Did they evaluate you for a trauma
history? Many therapists aren't very trained in dissociation or trauma. I probably went through half a dozen before finding someone who knew what they were doing, and each therapist works a bit differntly , may very well be worth another shot with someone else, feel free to fall them first and ask about their experience and treatment methods.


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

Sure.

The time you had the disorder does not decide the time you'll take to recover.


----------



## kiki (Mar 20, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Did they evaluate you for a trauma
> history? Many therapists aren't very trained in dissociation or trauma. I probably went through half a dozen before finding someone who knew what they were doing, and each therapist works a bit differntly , may very well be worth another shot with someone else, feel free to fall them first and ask about their experience and treatment methods.


My childhood wasn't ideal but I don't think it was bad enough to be called traumatic, so we didn't look into that and I don't think that could be a possible cause.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Check out these two threads of mine.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18746-read-this-if-you-want-to-recover-new-edits-check-em-out/

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/blog/6/entry-2-a-short-sweet-analysis-of-dpdr-including-updated-supplement-regimen/


----------



## = n (Nov 17, 2004)

YES!

After 20+ (!) years i have almost completely recovered (im still working on the last few 'percent'). So yes there is hope. For me the process of recovery occured over the course of about the last 5-6 years. But the actual 'active recovery' periods could probably have been condensed into 6 months or 1 year. But recovering can be painful, so i avoided certain things for a long time.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes! For 8 years I had chronic dp/dr. The last year I've began recovering with the help of a good psychotherapist. I go extended periods of time symptom free. When the symptoms do occur they are caused by obvious triggers that I'm able to process. The severity and duration has reduced substantially. Recovery for me came in the form of understanding certain triggers and thought patterns that I feel I need protection from. The acceptance/ignoring phase was also crucial, as it allowed me to become comfortable enough with the condition to see it for what it really is. It sounds like you've come a long way, but you're stuck on the next step. If you have the resources available seek out a good doctor. Keep searching until you find the one that's right for you. If you had episodes of this a child something may have happened that you don't remember, or in my case don't perceive as a trauma when your brain did. You may need help to process what it is that's keeping you stuck here. If you haven't had all the medical test you most certainly should. Loads of medical conditions cause this. If a healthy person doesn't get enough sleep, nutrition, ect. They will feel some symptoms of dp. If yours is psychological healthy life style won't cure it, but it will control your symptoms and keep you in fighting shape! Years ago I read TommyGunz post regarding sublingual B complex, the difference is remarkable! He's done a lot of amazing research there, so take advantage of it and keep what works for you. I have a mild gluten allergy, and limiting intake certainly helps me to feel well. CBT, mindfulness and focusing were my saviours, but everyone is different. Some find mindfulness will aggravate symptoms. If you haven't tried these methods I highly recommend them. Try to find healthy support sources that you feel understand you. Please keep us posted and let us know how you're doing.
There is absolutely hope for you, and everyone here! I hope something here is helpful to you.
With love and support,

Jackie


----------



## dar75uk (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi ive had dp/dr for 24 years 24/7 can't even remember reality well barely,ive had a psyc tell me years ago that,thats me for life and others tell me it can be flipped but rome wasn't built in a day.As others have mentioned is a kinda life style change..c.b.t. thing's to lessen this curse meds help(klon,lamac,and no anti-d as am anti-d resistant).I think the best advice i ever got was if you want reality you have to fight for it hope you alll the best,peace,Daryl.


----------



## shorty_rerecovered (Jan 27, 2012)

*YES.*


----------

